# Rain collection



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm looking for ideas (inexpensive DIY) for rain collection, OTHER THAN rain collection from the rooftop.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

What part of the world are you in? How much rain do you get? Are you avoiding rooftop collection because of contaminants? Do you have yard space? a goal of how much you would like to collect?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Please check your local regulations. Sometimes the fines that you can receive are not worth the risk.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Permanent or temporary (as in only in case the SHTF)?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

trips-man said:


> I'm looking for ideas (inexpensive DIY) for rain collection, OTHER THAN rain collection from the rooftop.


Set a BUNCH of buckets out in the open when it rains?

One thing I've considered was building a sort of retention pond. BUT guaranteed SOME water in it will be coming from the rooftop. While it wouldn't be plumbed/diverted into the pond, you can't expect rainfall to NOT land on the roof, run off, and avoid the pond. Water flows where water flows (path of least resistance). For the pond to be effective, it will need to be in the path of least resistance.

Is the avoidance of the rooftop collection due to appearance? (HOA, Grey man, etc). Or fear of contaminants?

For the fear of contaminants, there's a first flush diverter you can plumb in, or you can have a "pre filter" made of sand or something. I use my rainwater for watering my trees. It is non potable. So I only have a screen filter for the large debris, and then an inline filter for the drip system.

IF I had to make it drinkable, there are better filters for that (think Big Berkey or similar).


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

trips-man said:


> I'm looking for ideas (inexpensive DIY) for rain collection, OTHER THAN rain collection from the rooftop.


Set a BUNCH of buckets out in the open when it rains?

One thing I've considered was building a sort of retention pond. BUT guaranteed SOME water in it will be coming from the rooftop. While it wouldn't be plumbed/diverted into the pond, you can't expect rainfall to NOT land on the roof, run off, and avoid the pond. Water flows where water flows (path of least resistance). For the pond to be effective, it will need to be in the path of least resistance.

Is the avoidance of the rooftop collection due to appearance? (HOA, Grey man, etc). Or fear of contaminants?

For the fear of contaminants, there's a first flush diverter you can plumb in, or you can have a "pre filter" made of sand or something. I use my rainwater for watering my trees. It is non potable. So I only have a screen filter for the large debris, and then an inline filter for the drip system.

IF I had to make it drinkable, there are better filters for that (think Big Berkey or similar).

EDIT: You can always hang tarps up and shape them in a way to direct the water into containers.....


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Make a sturdy frame (maybe heavy PCV pipe that you can take apart for storage). Have clips along the edges so you can hang a tarp for collection. Drain into a 50 gal barrel or whatever you want. The frame work for our decontamination tents at the hospital are made from PCV with markings to show which pipe fits into which other pipe. This way they can be assembled quickly, but stored easily when disassembled.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Disturbed12404 said:


> What part of the world are you in? How much rain do you get? Are you avoiding rooftop collection because of contaminants? Do you have yard space? a goal of how much you would like to collect?


I ALSO want to do off-the-roof collection, but I was seeing if I could maybe do both (If if can). Rooftop collection may require me to "mess with" my current gutter system. That's all.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Permanent or temporary (as in only in case the SHTF)?


Temporary for when SHTF


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

kevincali said:


> Set a BUNCH of buckets out in the open when it rains?
> 
> One thing I've considered was building a sort of retention pond. BUT guaranteed SOME water in it will be coming from the rooftop. While it wouldn't be plumbed/diverted into the pond, you can't expect rainfall to NOT land on the roof, run off, and avoid the pond. Water flows where water flows (path of least resistance). For the pond to be effective, it will need to be in the path of least resistance.
> 
> ...


I DO have to consider HOA.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

PVC pipe frame and plastic sheathing.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

trips-man said:


> I ALSO want to do off-the-roof collection, but I was seeing if I could maybe do both (If if can). Rooftop collection may require me to "mess with" my current gutter system. That's all.


How would you have to mess with it? If it drains well, all you have to do is run a pipe underground to your storage tank. You can put your storage tank anywhere you like for concealment or accessibility. Just be sure the intake is 1 inch lower than the gutter.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

trips-man said:


> I ALSO want to do off-the-roof collection, but I was seeing if I could maybe do both (If if can). Rooftop collection may require me to "mess with" my current gutter system. That's all.


Not as much as you may think. I use these babies to route water from my down-spouts to my holding tanks. In my case, I DID reroute the gutters to all flow to one side just to make my life easier. But if you don't mind having barrels/Totes in separate locations, there's no need to mess w/ the gutters.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For temporary or emergency rain collection I plan to use a tarp on the ground. Under 
the edge of the tarp, the tarp is elevated a fee inches by rocks, tree limbs, or whatever 
to keep the rain from flowing out of the tarp. Under one corner dig a depression, 
enough for the water to be scooped out or however you want to get the water into 
storage containers.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

paraquack said:


> For temporary or emergency rain collection I plan to use a tarp on the ground. Under
> the edge of the tarp, the tarp is elevated a fee inches by rocks, tree limbs, or whatever
> to keep the rain from flowing out of the tarp. Under one corner dig a depression,
> enough for the water to be scooped out or however you want to get the water into
> storage containers.


Just remember that wind come with rain. The tarp will have to be secured in some way - maybe put some hooks on the side of the house for the grommets.


----------

